# Nokia Genuine Battery Check



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

I recently purchased a nokia BL-4C battery...but i cudn't find a link to check the genuine 
product online....where we enter the code given in the battery...

So,cud nebody post the link for dat....


----------



## k4ce (Jan 4, 2010)

something similar happened with my 5610 ... apparently some series of batteries don't have that check anymore ... i hope you bought the battery at a reputed store.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

k4ce said:


> something similar happened with my 5610 ... apparently some series of batteries don't have that check anymore ... i hope you bought the battery at a reputed store.



its difficult to identify fake vs original....i have seen both side by side...
everything is there in fake...hologram..logo,etc


----------



## User Name (Jan 4, 2010)

*Ask At nokia care *(if they really care will tell you)


----------



## kalpik (Jan 4, 2010)

You should get a genuine battery sealed pack and not loose..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2010)

kalpik said:


> You should get a genuine battery sealed pack and not loose..



The dealer gave me the battery from a nokia cell fone.....& told me it is original & can 
check online...also he gave me 6months nokia service warranty


----------



## kalpik (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope.. Genuine batteries come sealed..


----------

